# ? about getting Square CC readers to work in these ICS Roms



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

I have asked this in a couple of other areas, but has anyone figured out how to turn on the 4 pin connector in these ICS ROMs. Square recognizes that the reader is in the jack but won't read the cards. This is important for my business as as of now I'm getting charged near 4% by square because I can't swipe the cards.

Thanks

James


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump

Needing this also

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, If it is so important to your well being what are you doing running alpha and beta roms with these known issues... not trying to troll, but it seems to me that you should flash back to something that works for you until there is a fix implemented. You can't blame the devs because you are losing money since, in fact, it was you who chose to flash the rom, and as a result, the bugs.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't think he's blaming any one, just more of a feature request. I bumped because I thought I had seen a fix on a previous post and have been unable to find it since. I agree though, I would still be on GB myself if it was a must have.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been following mtd development since the beginning on the fascinate, and I haven't seen any of em that work with the card reader. I just back everything up, flash back to stock, sign in, load the one app I need for the cc reader, then just flash back and restore my data when I'm done.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

No I wasn't blaming anyone, someone told me he read somewhere how to turn on the 4 pin connector, and was just wondering if anyone knew how. No big I can eat 1.5% which equals 1.50 for every hundred I charge to have ICS it's fine.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Same here. I use it from time to time for my business. Feature request to the Devs please.


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Intuit's Go Payment suffers the same fate as Square. But unlike Square, the Go Payment app doesn't recognize the card reader at all.


----------



## havoc1423 (Mar 1, 2012)

bump. this needs to get fixed


----------



## jimv2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas at all as to why these things work in the stock rom and not in ICS? I thought I saw something about the mic and ground being mixed up...but I have no idea.


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

Funny was just trying my square and never occurred to me it was the rom. I guess if I was doing thousands a month business and I'm not saying you are. I'd probably get another phone on my plan use it for business only and write the whole works off. Then I'd play with my ICS phone like I was a Crackhead. Hold It. I already do that..


----------



## jimv2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

hereticg0d said:


> Funny was just trying my square and never occurred to me it was the rom. I guess if I was doing thousands a month business and I'm not saying you are. I'd probably get another phone on my plan use it for business only and write the whole works off. Then I'd play with my ICS phone like I was a Crackhead. Hold It. I already do that..


Yeah, if I was actually doing some business I would probably switch back to GB. I just got my reader the other day because I'm attempting to do some in-home tech support as some side income. Not a big deal for me to enter the card manually for now.


----------

